
Halite II: A New Programming Competition from Two Sigma - Adrock
https://halite.io/index.html
======
harikmenon
Halite Team member here. Happy to answer any questions on Halite 2.

Halite 2 is an evolution of Halite 1. This year, the theme is space and you
mine planets using ships to produce more ships that you can use to conquer the
map. Since the launch on October 23rd , we have around 1000 bots from 54
countries playing Halite 2 using a number of languages including Rust, Go,
Java, C++, C#, JavaScript and more. This year we are also providing GPU
enabled instances for players to run their games.

